# Had to ask .



## fisher (Feb 10, 2014)

I've been using standard ole crazy glue for finish work.What is the difference if there are any between CA Glue and Crazy Glue.I've seen where there are different thickness in CA Glue.


----------



## lyonsacc (Feb 10, 2014)

Someone will probably chime in with a better technical answer, but I believe the answer is yes.  I think there is either a different chemical added or taken away to make the pen stuff work a little better.  Also, there are varying thicknesses.

Some folks here use brand X and get great results, others can't get a decent finish with brand X, they prefer brand Y or Z or A . . . .  I tried 3 different brands before I found one I like.  Now, that might mean that my system works well with that brand or it might mean that I finally got more consistent with applying the glue once I got around to trying that brand.  

Also, Brand X might work better if you use a paper towel rather than a shop towel or craft foam to apply it.  And shop humidity might change what works to.

All of that was to say you might have to try a few brands until you find one that works for you.


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 10, 2014)

I used Crazy brand glue for a couple of CA finishes when I first started out. The stuff I got (in little tiny toothpaste style tubes) had a consistency between what the brands mentioned often here would term Thin and Medium, but probably closer to the thin end. I learned from that that I can't use Thin for a full CA finish, I start with 1 or 2 coats of it on softer woods, but quickly switch to medium). 

I also learned that while those little tubes seem cheap, for the amount you get, they are quite a bit more expensive than the 2 or 4 oz. bottles of the stuff mentioned here. Spent some time using another type that came in a 2oz. bottle (I believe it was Gorilla brand, but don't quote me, Home Depot sold it) and did not get consistent results from it. After spending time with the better stuff, I believe those problems were due to what is probably a LONG time spent on a warehouse shelf...


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 10, 2014)

Steve, I don't know what the chemical difference is but there seems to be some favorites in the pack and I would go with that for starters and then experiment if you want.  If you are happy with your results, that is all that matters.  You will easily get 50 different opinions on how to apply, how many coats, thin/thick, thick/thin, sand after x coats, don't sand until you finish, accelerator or not.  A good way to start is the Stick Fast starter kit and video.  It even includes a piece of abranet.

If you do an IAP search on CA, you will get two days worth of reading.  Pick the approach you like and go for it.

I have refined my approach 3 or 4 times as I learned more.  Currently I use the E-Z Bond Thin 50 cps (15-20 coats in about 3 minutes) that Exotics is now selling.  That stuff goes on so smooth for me that it takes very little wet sanding to get it flat. I am going to ride that horse as long as I can.  I buy 16oz bottles - it is much cheaper that way.  Hobby Lobby has a line of CA that I have also had good results with.  For the small amount of medium that I use, I just get it from them.  Good luck.

Harry


----------



## monophoto (Feb 10, 2014)

Krazy Glue is a specific brand of CA glue.  It is marketed to low-end hobbyists in minute (0.7oz) tubes; while those tubes are resealable, my guess is that the expectation that most purchasers will use it once, reseal the tube but then allow months to go by before trying to use it again, with the result that a significant portion of the tube is wasted.  Staples is currently advertising it at $2.49 for a single tube, which translates to $3.56 per ounce of CA glue.

The materials that wood turners use are different in several respects.  A significant difference is that it is packaged in larger quantities - typically, the smallest container sold by the wood turning suppliers is 2 ounces.  Vince Welsh sells a 2.5 ounce container for $6.95, or $2.78 per ounce; it's possible to purchase much larger quantities directly from manufacturers.  The containers are high-density polyethelene bottles with resealable spouts, and it's possible for purchase replacement spouts if one becomes clogged.  Wood turners tend to use a lot of the stuff, so I would expect that they have less wastage; that said, it is not unheard of for a bottle to go bad and have to be discarded.  

The wood turning product comes in several viscosities - thin, medium and thick.  The thin is roughly the same as Krazy Glue (and similar products), and it used to seal cracks in wood, and as a finish.  Medium is a bit thicker, and is used to with infill materials.  Thick is pretty pasty, and is typically used to adhere components of turnings.  For example, a finial might be glued on using thick CA.  The curing time is longer as the viscosity increases - thin cures in a few minutes, while thick may take 15 minutes or longer.  And all three stick to skin (and somehow seem to have a perverse attraction to skin - DAMHIKT).

By the way, what we see as CA glue in the woodturning world is a subset of a broad range of adhesives that to close wounds in medical applications as a substitute for sutures (or surgical staples).


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 10, 2014)

What are the differences between ca we buy and the medical use stuff?


----------



## LeeR (Feb 10, 2014)

I've also used CA from Hobby Lobby.  Offhand I cannot recall the brand they carry, but it worked fine.  And I never buy anything without using a 40% off coupon for HL -- another benefit to using their CA.

If you have a smartphone, either install the HL app, or just bookmark a link to their discount coupon.  Unlike the email coupons that usually only had the "40% off any item" coupon every other week, the smartphone coupon is every week. 

My wife and I got iPhones last year, and we literally cannot afford to save any more money at these stores by about the second week of the month ...


----------



## toddlajoie (Feb 10, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> What are the differences between ca we buy and the medical use stuff?



There are a few different formulations based on the application, some are more flexible, others have more tensile strength, but for the most part they are very similar with small amounts of different additives, although sterile, and expensive in comparison to what we use (between $10/oz, and well over $100/oz) it is also available in a much wider variety of viscosity than I have seen (5-4000CPS).


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 10, 2014)

toddlajoie said:


> Dan Masshardt said:
> 
> 
> > What are the differences between ca we buy and the medical use stuff?
> ...


 
It's also moderately hypoallergenic. We all know how irritating it can be and the almost burning sensation it can cause...bad idea for a patient in ER!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 10, 2014)

Medical is tested for medical use - a certified version....not necessarily different (although perhaps/likely? so), but it has been tested and thus approved for that use.


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 10, 2014)

In the medical application, your fingers would be intentionally glued together and you would get a bill large enough to buy a lifetime of CA!:tongue:



Dan Masshardt said:


> What are the differences between ca we buy and the medical use stuff?


----------



## sschering (Feb 10, 2014)

I have used the hobby lobby glue and the R/C hobby store brand (this is usually Bob Smith Industries glue re branded for the store) 
Both worked well but the BSI I felt worked better.
I have an unopened  bottle of Mercury CA to try yet.

I think it all comes down to age.. Your local RC hobby store will turn over stock faster than Hobby lobby.. Heck I found one bottle on the shelf at hobby lobby that was 2 years old and solid as a rock.

What I've found is about 2-3 months after I open a fresh bottle of CA it starts to behave differently. Set up times get longer plus  it can get sticky and grabby.. This is my clue to start a fresh bottle and used the remains for other jobs like blank glue ups or spot filling the odd mistake.

I'll leave this one bit of good advice.. NEVER try to finish a vase or urn  with CA.. Your lungs and eyes will thank you..


----------



## Pitoon (Feb 11, 2014)

Paleo said:


> I've been using standard ole crazy glue for finish work.What is the difference if there are any between CA Glue and Crazy Glue.I've seen where there are different thickness in CA Glue.


 
CA is CA, companies could vary the recipe a bit (which could lead to patents)........but i think it would be better to say different viscosities, verse different thicknesses.  

i would say "krazy glue" would be a super thin type of CA, unless you are using the gel type.

Pitoon


----------



## sschering (Feb 24, 2014)

I cracked open the bottle of Mercury M5T thin CA this weekend.

It's the best CA I have tried to date.. Amazing stuff..


----------



## edstreet (Feb 24, 2014)

Paleo said:


> I've been using standard ole crazy glue for finish work.What is the difference if there are any between CA Glue and Crazy Glue.I've seen where there are different thickness in CA Glue.



this 

...


----------

